# How long after a failed cycle can you try again?



## EmWills (May 26, 2013)

Hi ladies 

I am just wondering how long after a failed cycle of ICSI/IVF it is possible to go again? I was thinking 2 months but not sure if that's too soon or not? 

Thanks in advance 

Em xx


----------



## Clarke12 (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi there,

I think you have to wait to have one natural af and then other than that I think it's down to yourself and how you feel about trying again emotionally (this is how it works at my clinic but others may be different)

Hope this helps
Clarke12 xx


----------



## M0ncris (Aug 25, 2013)

My clinic says three periods but I think it varies from place to place.
Mx


----------

